# Microclimate DL1ME Day/Night Dimming Thermostat instructions



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

Anyone have any instructions for this please? 
I really don't need the night bit as it will be on a timer so will turn off at night but I am very confused.

What is the nob on the bottom for???


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

The dial on the bottom sets the sensitivity of the light sensor.


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

Mine just turns round and round.
If I set it to 10-5 will it turn the magic eye bit off?


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is a link to the instructions for the thermostat:

http://www.microclimate.co.uk/dl1me_user_guide.pdf


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

Looking at the instructions the dial at the bottom shouldnt be able to turn round and round. 

If it is then it is broken.


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

Great  Sold a broken stat 

I will have to buy another

Thankyou for your help


----------



## Microclimate (Oct 2, 2012)

If you contact us on 01902 895351 we will be able to sort it for you no problem


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

The thermostat may work but you have no way of knowing what the light sensitivity is set to as there is no stop point. Where did you get it from?

If you contact microclimate they may fix it for you for a small fee if you got it from a third party.


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

Thankyou.
Will it mean sending it away?


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

iSTAT said:


> The thermostat may work but you have no way of knowing what the light sensitivity is set to as there is no stop point. Where did you get it from?
> 
> If you contact microclimate they may fix it for you for a small fee if you got it from a third party.


I bought it from a member on here.


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

Ahh just the guys you need.


----------



## Microclimate (Oct 2, 2012)

hi,

If you send us the thermostat we will fix it for you. All of our thermostats come with a 5 year warranty that cover the electronics. The broken pot i.e. the knob on the bottom is actually classed as neglect not electronic failures as it would appear someone has forced it past the limits of the pot maybe thinking that is turns continuously.

However we always try to help anyone we can out and pride ourselves on our levels of customer service. We will actually repair it for you for free even though its second hand and damaged through an external source. For our warranty all we ask with thermostats that are over a year old is to include £5 to cover the return delivery etc.

We don't get many returns at all so the same day we receive it we will fix it and have it back out in the post to you. 

Hope this helps.

Paul


----------

